# Rare Pedal Car...Very Unusual Find. All original in tip top shape.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 11, 2014)

Any info? Picked it up at my local auction tonight.

Thanks,
Tyler




[/URL]


----------



## danray48 (Jan 12, 2014)

Really nice find.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 12, 2014)

*i like this one*

never seen one like this,sorry im no help as to who made it,but it is very cool.


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2014)

Very cool car. I know pedal cars use to be a real big deal when I first got into old bikes. I think there was even a pedal car museum PA.


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2014)

*Check UK TRIANG brand*

of pedal car...


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

Very cool find! Totally jealous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Guys! Did some research. It is a Norwegian made pedal car. The factory of Grepa and Mjelva built them to keep people in work. They build a Model 20 and 21. Mine is a model 21. There are few know examples of them out there and if I do say so myself...mine seems to be the nicest and most complete of them all.

Model 20



Model 21



Only know photo



Mine as it sits


----------



## Tricycle Monkey (Jan 12, 2014)

Super cool pickup... Its awesome and very unique !!! Congrats...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 12, 2014)

Auburn Boat-tail Speedster Electric Pedal Car. Hand-made in amazing detail, features include "Firestone" white-wall tires, spoked wheels, two-tone red paint, working lights, tan leather seat, fully instrumented engine-turned dash and beautiful raked windshield. Wheelbase: 43 inches. Too good for the kids. Besides, they mightn't be able to come up with the US$10,000 - 15,000 auction estimate!


----------

